# How to earn a little cash from your spare images...



## freefly (Apr 28, 2005)

Fair enough, you got me...but hey, we´ve all got to make a living and I have another kiddie on the way.... :hug::


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 28, 2005)

MD ??


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 28, 2005)

yeah i fixed the new kid up just right :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 28, 2005)

I knew it  you SPAMMER!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 28, 2005)

nah, i just fixed his words around to reveal the true meaning behind his post 



md


----------



## freefly (Apr 29, 2005)

Actually, to be honest I am fairly new to webbuilding and I dont even know what a spammer is. I looked it up and I dont think I was spamming. I was just trying to promote my new site. I have been a photographer for 24 years and "honestly" thought this was a good idea so I put up a page about it on my site. 

Sorry folks, but think what you like, I am one of the honest ones!

I truly expect to get some "not so nice" responses to this but you are welcome to your opinion...


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 29, 2005)

Lets start this all over again.  Go ahead and introduce yourself down in the welcomes and introductions thread and welcome yourself to the forum.  That doesn't mean that you have free reign to promote your site all over the place but you are more than welcome to join our wonderful family of Photographers.


----------



## Uros1982 (Sep 24, 2014)

Well this post looks old but i'll take my chanses.. I'm new in feald of photography(3 years earning money of it) but i'm willing to learn.. I like to travell and i didn't travel a lot but i find out same thing wher ever i go.. There is allways some nice place where crowd of people are taking pics of eachother.. And i saw my chance to make some money on it.. It's easy,1.find that kind of lace,2.target nice looking cuples and famillies,3.say that you are photographer and that you are helping people to get nice holliday pics,4.make minimum 3 nice pics of them(1-nice total with the background,2-american with the backgroud wide and 3-portrait).. 5.repeat that you are photographer and that you are helping people to get pics together,6.say that if they like the pics they can support you by simbolic donation.. 7. It is working!!


----------

